# Snow Dyeing



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

I dyed 2 skeins of alpaca/merino yarn using the snow dye method. The 2 skeins on the left were white and were dyed with the snow dyeing. I used a couple different colors of purple dyes. The skein on the right was fawn with a fine gold thread in it. I dyed it using the residual dye in the pot after I took out the other skeins.


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

Your yarn is beautiful, however, I have never heard of snow dyeing. Can you tell us how that is done?


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

So very pretty! I bet it was fun, I've never done it, but would love to hear how you did it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely colors. :sm24:


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful colors, would love to hear about snow dyeing


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

https://www.instructables.com/id/Snow-Dyed-Fabric/

I found this on line. Shame we don't EVER get snow, so I can't try it.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

You can achieve similar results with ice.


----------



## LindaKS (Aug 1, 2018)

I thought the procion MX dyes were just for cotton. So they work on animal fibers??


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Wow, you really have a different color of snow than we do!
Beautiful.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

I found a video on Youtube explaining snow dyeing. I used acid dyes with vinegar. It was a fun experiment.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Pretty colours


----------



## Only wool (Feb 13, 2017)

Maureen Therese said:


> https://www.instructables.com/id/Snow-Dyed-Fabric/
> 
> I found this on line. Shame we don't EVER get snow, so I can't try it.


Don't wish for snow. Along with snow comes ice and below zero temps. Just went through 78 hours when temp did not get above zero! :sm13:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Alpaca Farmer said:


> I dyed 2 skeins of alpaca/merino yarn using the snow dye method. The 2 skeins on the left were white and were dyed with the snow dyeing. I used a couple different colors of purple dyes. The skein on the right was fawn with a fine gold thread in it. I dyed it using the residual dye in the pot after I took out the other skeins.


Beautiful result. We just had snow and I didn't even think about doing that.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

We had the same weather as the Twin Cities. I waited to get the snow until the temps came up a bit.

I used acid dyes, never used procion MX dyes, haven't heard of them before.


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

Only wool said:


> Don't wish for snow. Along with snow comes ice and below zero temps. Just went through 78 hours when temp did not get above zero! :sm13:


I am sure that I would hate it if we did have snow as I'm hopeless when it is cold. It does look beautiful when everything is pure and white, but I would not like to have to clean up the slush that follows. I hope you warm up soon.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty must try it one of these days have lots O snow. lol


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Super colours. Not tried snow dyeing yet . Looks like loads of fun


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

LindaKS said:


> I thought the procion MX dyes were just for cotton. So they work on animal fibers??


I use them all the time on animal fibers. You use citric acid instead soda ash


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow! Wow! Wow! We certainly have had enough snow for this. Lovely results!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Love your yarn, what an interesting process.

No lack of snow here. And more coming.


----------

